# $99.53 on Amazon.com



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Just ordered TiVo Stream from Amazon for $99.53. New, Prime.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I just checked and now it is $128.00. Is that pretty typical for the price to bounce around from time to time?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

$99 is by far the lowest price since 2013. Gotta jump on these deals quickly. Probably won't see that price again for a while. Camelcamelcamel will show you the entire price history and alert you when it hits your target. You can see that it hasn't moved much in the past couple of years besides that brief drop to $99.

I've been trying to snag a Stream for under $100 for about a year. I actually bought several from ebay in the $50-$90 range. But none of them worked except one (all others were apparently stolen from cable companies). Glad I finally found one and can quit looking.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jim1348 said:


> I just checked and now it is $128.00. Is that pretty typical for the price to bounce around from time to time?


Checking camel(x3) as mdavej suggested indicates a clear "no" on that front; the price has barely budged for over 2 years. (link)


----------

